#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Wat komt er allenaam bij kijken als ik een legale drive-in-show wil worden?

## JE Disco Sound

Wat komt er allenaam bij kijken als ik een legale drive-in-show wil worden?

Wie kan me hier bij helpen?

Ik Hoor het wel :Smile:

----------


## StijnS

Hmm... Eerst kun je al zorgen voor ietwat deftig materiaal. Daarna zorg je voor legale muziek. Dit kan muziek zijn die je in een platenzaak koopt, of muziek die je uit een webwinkel gekocht hebt en op CD (of ander medium) gezet hebt.
Illegale MP3tjes enz mogen niet. In principe mag je trouwens ook niet gaan draaien met copiën als je de originelen bezit. (maar dit wordt toch vaak gedaan)

Dan moet je ook nog denken aan auteursrechten ("Sabam" in België) als je wilt gaan draaien. Meestal wordt dit door de organisator van het evenement waar je gaat draaien betaald. Zorg dat er in je overeenkomst staat wie dit moet betalen.

----------


## sis

> Dan moet je ook nog denken aan auteursrechten ("Sabam" in België) als je wilt gaan draaien. *Meestal* wordt dit door de organisator van het evenement waar je gaat draaien betaald. Zorg dat er in je overeenkomst staat wie dit moet betalen.



Meestal ? neen : Altijd !!!!!!!
sis

----------


## moderator

Het begint met kunnen lezen... Vandaar dat dit onderwerp niet thuishoort in de Hall of shame, maar in het drive-in show forum.

Succes met lezen!

----------


## JE Disco Sound

OK StijnS bedankt



grtzzz

----------


## moderator

Euhm...
Ik doe het juist om je te helpen!!!!!

In de hall of shame wil je denk ik niet thuishoren, of wel?

Het is dus zeker klantvriendelijk dat het onderwerp in het juiste forum onderdeel is geplaatst, bijzonder fijn dat je dat zo weet te waarderen! :EEK!:

----------


## DJ-sjaakie

eerst DJ gear aan schaffen en veel muziek.
dan plaatsen zoeken waar je kan draaien(ouwe sgool familie vrienden enz.)
en zorg dat je een goede naam achterlaat op elk feesie dan word je sneller geboekt suc6 met je drive-inn :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

Oh, en zorg ook voor langere tenen (of: voor een langer lontje). Als je je op een feestje zo tegen iemand gedraagt als tegen de moderator dan zul je bij heel veel mensen je credibility direct kwijt zijn! Een slechte reclame gaat dikwijls VEEL SNELLER dan een goede reclame.
Waarmee ik maar wil zeggen: als je het goed wil doen dan moet je je ook professioneel gaan gedragen... respect voor anderen hoort daarbij.
Je bent geen goede drive in alleen omdat je goede platen hebt
Je bent geen goede drive in alleen omdat je goed kan draaien
Je bent geen goede drive in alleen omdat je show af is
Het is het TOTAALPAKKET hoe je tegenover je klanten overkomt dat ervoor zal zorgen of je slaagt of niet.
Een vriendelijke en respectvolle omgang met collega's en klanten kost geen drol maar is een ONBETAALBARE investering!!

----------


## JE Disco Sound

Sorry Moderator dat ik zo uitviel maar ik had het een en het ander aan me hoofd gister nogmaal sorry :Smile:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Wat komt er allenaam bij kijken als ik een legale drive-in-show wil worden?



Legaal in de vorm van een bedrijf?

KvK, belastingdienst...

...BTW, inkomstenbelasting, verzekering enz. enz. enz.


Misschien eerst eens met iemand van de belasting of de Kamer van Koophandel gaan praten?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## JE Disco Sound

> Legaal in de vorm van een bedrijf?
> 
> KvK, belastingdienst...
> 
> ...BTW, inkomstenbelasting, verzekering enz. enz. enz.
> 
> 
> Misschien eerst eens met iemand van de belasting of de Kamer van Koophandel gaan praten?
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Bedankt Hugo,
Dit is wat ik zocht.
Dus ik zou gwn even  moeten gaan praten met iemand van de KVK of belastingdiens?

Bedankt :Cool:

----------


## moderator

Sorry hoor, maar als dit is wat je zocht...dan had je dat gewoon kunnen lezen in de reeds actieve onderwerpen.

Slot door mod.

----------

